# Genius! Pure Genius!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sometimes word just fail me (not often, but sometimes):

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/markmeckler/2016/06/oregon-rancher-receives-government-request-to-survey-his-property-read-his-brilliant-response/?utm_content=bufferf1411&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=Politics+Red

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What a great come back,

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that there is funny stuff....I'd a liked to been a "fly on the wall" and seen the face on that dudes eyes when he commenced to readin that correspondence!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That was awsome.
I'd give it a 10.
Those are some good people I wish the rest of America's farmers and ranchers would do the same.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr & Mrs Anderson are as Festus on Gunsmoke would have stated a ""very thoughty"" couple :lol:


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

I believe in "karma" and this would be a great example of it. Right on????


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome comeback! ????


----------

